# Saying goodbye to my cat:'(



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hang in there.... It is so difficult. Hugs.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a huge act of love to let them go back to Heaven without suffering. Many of us know the heartbreak of having to say goodbye, and so we send our most sincere thoughts to you. You'll see Stewart again ...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry...it is heartbreaking, I know. Hugs


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Very difficult with the kids tonight as reality is setting in. They drew some pictures & gave him lots of loving & just cried the whole time. I wish I knew how to explain this to Charlie - tomorrow morning I'll leave here with our cat & come home without him....


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We had to let our old cat Essie go last summer-she had appeared at our home in May 1998 (age unknown). 
Hugs to you and your family


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry. Hugs to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a very hard decision that we have to make for our pets we love so much. Sorry you are going through this. It really is a gift of pure love and caring even when it hurts us so much.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry you are facing this. Sending cyber hugs.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry about your sweet cat, I've had cats may whole life but none like my cat Kitty we had to put her down do to mouth cancer last year, she was 11 years old and loved to be by my GR KC who past away before her. You would always see them two snuggling together. I know it's going to be a tough day, hang in there.


----------



## AngieAvenue (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh gez, thinking of you. Such a hard thing to do, but you know your little kitty is going to be at peace.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

His death was not calm & it was not peaceful. I'm feeling incredibly ****** right now. RIP sweet Stewart 7/1/02-5/2/13. You were so loved & will be so missed.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry it did not go the way you thought it should have. I hope you can find some peace and comfort in knowing you did all you could for him. He was loved and you gave him the best home. Hugs to you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am sorry. Remember you did this out of love. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry about Stewart. It's never easy.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

My husband was with our dog Bristol last year when we had to make this choice for him & he said it was very peaceful. I had a different expectation going in there. It must be different for cats. Even worse, no one I knew was working. It was a fill in vet, & a tech & receptionist that I'd never seen before. I just felt & still feel so very alone. Charlie just watched me clean his litter box & get rid of his food & stuff. I can tell he knows but just doesn't understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is a pic of our last dog Bristol & Stewart. They are now together again









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Stewart, godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know what you experienced with your cat, but one of my cat's didn't seem to pass peacefully, either. But...I know he wasn't fully aware at the time. It sometimes happens that way.  It was difficult and made me very leery when I took my other cat in. He, however, had a very peaceful passing. I talked to my sister's vet, (who is a wonderful doctor), and he also said that it happens that way with some pets. But he also confirmed that they aren't aware, it just how their system reacts to the procedure. I'm so sorry for your loss of Stewart.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.....I'm about to make that decision for my Cocker and it sucks monkey poo....hugs to you!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I don't know what you experienced with your cat, but one of my cat's didn't seem to pass peacefully, either. But...I know he wasn't fully aware at the time. It sometimes happens that way.  It was difficult and made me very leery when I took my other cat in. He, however, had a very peaceful passing. I talked to my sister's vet, (who is a wonderful doctor), and he also said that it happens that way with some pets. But he also confirmed that they aren't aware, it just how their system reacts to the procedure. I'm so sorry for your loss of Stewart.


The initial sedative took forever to kick in. When they tried to get a vein for the final portion his veins were either too small or kept blowing. They couldn't get a good vein in either back or front legs until they shaved him some. He cried through 3/4 of the final injection. It was very heart wrenching. It was not at all what I expected & I feel like in the end I caused him more pain. He is at peace now & with my Bristol again. I just wish his final moments hadn't been so bad.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> The initial sedative took forever to kick in. When they tried to get a vein for the final portion his veins were either too small or kept blowing. They couldn't get a good vein in either back or front legs until they shaved him some. He cried through 3/4 of the final injection. It was very heart wrenching. It was not at all what I expected & I feel like in the end I caused him more pain. He is at peace now & with my Bristol again. I just wish his final moments hadn't been so bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I am so sorry you had this experience. hugs....


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I am very sorry it wasn't peaceful. Rip stewart.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> He cried through 3/4 of the final injection.


Yes...this is exactly what happened with my cat, Bugsy. It was difficult to go through...


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hugs to you. I'm so sorry for your loss of Stewart.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Stewart. I feel so bad for you that it wasn't peaceful as you hoped. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Stewart.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear about Stewart... run free and play nice with Bristol.


----------

